# 8 Channel APEX A-14 Audio Amplifier



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 4, 2015)

8 Channel APEX A-14 amp build finished, sound awesome. Loud and clear , super silent and perfect of home audio.


Using as 7.1 audio system, with 12inch sealed sub-woofer driven by APEX B500 amp. Getting 7.1 channel analog output via Asus Xonar DX sound card and PC.


Listening to music is a pleasure. And playing PC Game with surround sound effects is real fun. During game play all channels perfectly creates detailed surrounding audio effects around the player. 


Thanks Apex for sharing such a nice amp with us.


Rakesh Sharma


*www.pctekindia.com/img/amp01.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/img/amp02.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/img/amp03.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/img/amp04.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/img/amp05.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/img/amp06.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/img/amp07.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/img/amp08.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/img/amp09.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/img/amp10.jpg


----------

